# Schumacher 1072 charger FUSE



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Anyone know where to get the 30amp 250V fuse that used in the Schumacher 1072 battery charger? All of a sudden the charger isn't charging at all but the display with the analog needle still moves when i turn it on or change from 5a to 10a.  The damn thing has only been used to charge 4 batteries 6 times since being Brand New.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 14 2008, 10:25 AM~10653903
> *Anyone know where to get the 30amp 250V fuse that used in the Schumacher 1072 battery charger?  All of a sudden the charger isn't charging at all but the display with the analog needle still moves when i turn it on or change from 5a to 10a.    The damn thing has only been used to charge 4 batteries 6 times since being Brand New.
> *


TRY YOUR LOCAL AUTO PARTS STORE OR RADIO SHACK.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

yep, its just a normal old school fuse 

i have no idea why the ones they put in them are solid white, but i replace them with a standard fuse


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Got pics of this?

I would like to know what I am looking for if mine ever blows. 

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 14 2008, 12:47 PM~10654104
> *yep, its just a normal old school fuse
> 
> i have no idea why the ones they put in them are solid white, but i replace them with a standard fuse
> *



I asked my local electronic guy about that

According to him the ceramic (white fuses) are better quality and tighter tolerances than the standard glass fuses.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 14 2008, 01:57 PM~10654164
> *Got pics of this?
> 
> I would like to know what I am looking for if mine ever blows.
> ...


Looks just a regular glass fuse, but the one that comes with it is solid white so you can't see if it's blown  


Any reason it would blow(like a design flaw), considering everything was new and for the few times it was use it was used exactly as described in the manual.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 14 2008, 03:14 PM~10654289
> *Looks just a regular glass fuse, but the one that comes with it is solid white so you can't see if it's blown
> Any reason it would blow(like a design flaw), considering everything was new and for the few times it was use it was used exactly as described in the manual.
> *



we used to pull em out and put in a blade fuse


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 14 2008, 03:12 PM~10654687
> *we used to pull em out and put in a blade fuse
> *


Just a 30amp blade fuse?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Your sure the charger dont work? I got that same charger and thot the fuse was broke, you need to have a load on it for it to work. Like say you set it to 24v and you put a multimeter on the clamps its gonna read like 22v. But if you have it on 2 batteries then measure it, it will be above 24v.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 14 2008, 03:26 PM~10654777
> *Your sure the charger dont work?  I got that same charger and thot the fuse was broke, you need to have a load on it for it to work.  Like say you set it to 24v and you put a multimeter on the clamps its gonna read like 22v.  But if you have it on 2 batteries then measure it, it will be above 24v.
> *


Yeah, i put a voltmeter on the 2 clamps with it connected to the batteries and it only reads battery voltage. Also tried it on 2, 3, and 4 batteries just to see if the setting for 48v was off somehow and it would charge, but nothing.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C-Bass_@May 14 2008, 02:02 PM~10654205
> *I asked my local electronic guy about that
> 
> According to him the ceramic (white fuses) are better quality and tighter tolerances than the standard glass fuses.
> *



he's full of shit. Most times, white cased fuses are time-delayed.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Alright well since i am positive the fuse is blown, i'll try finding the same 30a fuse with the white casing. Was just wondering as to why it blew when everything has always been hooked up right.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

any 30v fuse will work. mine blew and i went to walmart and picked up a 12v 30amp automotive fuse, and its been fine for the last 2 months like that.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

just like hookin up amps with the fuse in, when you make sparks hookin stuff up it can surge voltage and pop fuses. Just wore out i guess.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 14 2008, 04:16 PM~10655118
> *just like hookin up amps with the fuse in, when you make sparks hookin stuff up it can surge voltage and pop fuses.  Just wore out i guess.
> *


I guess, just seems like something else might be wrong since it's been used so few times. No sparks when hooking up, i always hook up to the batteries, then plug in charger, then turn charger on. :dunno: I'll get a new fuse and hopefully it lasts longer than a few charges.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

IF you just got it you should have a warranty..


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 14 2008, 04:20 PM~10655139
> * i always hook up to the batteries, then plug in charger, then turn charger on. :dunno:
> *


Yea, thats a good way to use it
:thumbsup:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

the white fuse that came with the charger blew on mine i just went to autozone and picked up regular glass fuses and its been charging fine


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

You Can Also Find Them At Home Depot...



They Are Old School Micrewave Fuses As Well...




:thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@May 14 2008, 08:50 PM~10657124
> *the white fuse that came with the charger blew on mine i just went to autozone and picked up regular glass fuses and its been charging fine
> *


JUST A HEADS UP THEY SELL THEM AT APPLIANCE PARTS STORES THEY ARE A WHITE OR BLACK CERAMIC FUSE THEY ARE LIKE 10 TO 15 BUCKS THEY ARE THE SAME FUSES THEY USE FOR MICRO- WAVES.

THE GLASS ONE WILL BREAK EVENTUALLY ITS A MTTER OF TIME THEY ARENT HEAVY DUTY 

THERE I HELPED 




JUST MAKE SURE YOU TELL THEM THE AMPERAGE HOMIE I WOULD JUST GO WITH THE [email protected] OR 25 @


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@May 14 2008, 08:50 PM~10657124
> *the white fuse that came with the charger blew on mine i just went to autozone and picked up regular glass fuses and its been charging fine
> *


I guess i'll try the regular 30a glass fuse then since i have a bunch already. If not, i'll try home depot for the white one.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@May 14 2008, 08:55 PM~10657172
> *JUST A HEADS UP THEY SELL THEM AT APPLIANCE PARTS STORES THEY ARE A WHITE OR BLACK CERAMIC FUSE THEY ARE LIKE 10 TO 15 BUCKS THEY ARE THE SAME FUSES THEY USE FOR MICRO- WAVES.
> 
> THE GLASS ONE WILL BREAK EVENTUALLY ITS A MTTER OF TIME THEY ARENT HEAVY DUTY
> ...


Damm $10-15 for a single fuse? The original 30a blew so i don't see a reason to put a lower amperage fuse in. The fuse does say 30a 250V which is why i didn't just pop a new 30a 32v fuse in.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 14 2008, 01:25 PM~10653903
> *Anyone know where to get the 30amp 250V fuse that used in the Schumacher 1072 battery charger?  All of a sudden the charger isn't charging at all but the display with the analog needle still moves when i turn it on or change from 5a to 10a.    The damn thing has only been used to charge 4 batteries 6 times since being Brand New.
> *



YEAH THEY SHOULD HAVE 30 AMP TOO MOST SHIT IS 25 CERAMIC


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

here you go holmes thats where i order my appliance fuses good shit.

http://www.itcelectronics.com/product_info...roducts_id=4179

there i helped again :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 14 2008, 09:52 PM~10657143
> *You Can Also Find Them At Home Depot...
> They Are Old School Micrewave Fuses As Well...
> :thumbsup:
> *




3 Dollars For A 2 Pack...


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

http://www.itcelectronics.com/advanced_sea...50+volt&x=2&y=6

[email protected] 250v a lil ways down :biggrin: good luck


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit+May 14 2008, 09:05 PM~10657232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i think i'll try that first then. :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I just did this last week.

Open the case and you will two wires runnning to the fuse holder attatched with spade terminals.
Pick up an inline fuse...(30 amps) from any parts store for around $1.98.
The same kind you use on your 24v switch wire.
Attatch two spade terminals or use the yellow butt connectors and attatch the two wires in the charger to each end of the in line fuse.
Run the fuse holder out the hole where the original fuse holder was and presto.......much easier.....on top of it now utililizes readily available blade type fuses....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@May 15 2008, 12:39 AM~10658493
> *I just did this last week.
> 
> Open the case and you will two wires runnning to the fuse holder attatched with spade terminals.
> ...



:yes:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

yep home depot 
microwave fuses fro about 4bucks and youll be charging


----------

